# Need help!Building a pond



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey guys, Im planning on digging a pond/lake in my back yard. I planned on it coving about half an acre but digging it to about 16ft. Im planning on hauling inand lining it with some blue clay to ensure that it holds water. Anyone have any advice for me? I was told I should install an aerator. Any ideas as to what I should but in the bottom for structure? i was going to stock it with l.m. bass, crappie, bluegill and channel cats. I'd appreciate any advice, even such advice as to what aquatic plants to put in it.


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

www.pondboss.com
cool site..


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

mines about 1.5 ac built by mike wagner in navvare oh. 25yrs back. we drilled a well for water [no run off from sewage or farms] stays clear most of the time. no catails [muskrats love,m] deep sides cuts down on weed control . 10ft is plenty deep. start with minnes your food base before the fish[or the fish will starve] you,ll love it when its done. mine has no aerator but I,d like the air type .


----------



## D.C. (Mar 25, 2012)

When we built ours we were fortunate to have blue clay and didn't have to bring any in.
we went 15ft deep at the deepest spot, left humps and bumps on the bottom built in a point leading in from shore with a steep drop on one side. I agree with bountyhunter start the stocking process with your food base, I went to the fish hatchery and got several hundred fathead minnows, some tadpoles and frogs and let them get settled in before adding other fish. we chose to build a waterfall instead of just adding a fountain, it helps to keep the water moving and we do not have any problems with algae and our water stays clear.


----------



## keith_r (Jun 18, 2010)

i second the pondboss.. great forum with folks that will help you build the kind of pond you want


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Pondboss's founder, Bob Lusk has several books that were out before the website. "Perfect Pond Want One" would be a good starter for you. It's an easy read and more than covers the basics of modern pond thinking. Pondboss is a great place to see what other's are doing...you may change your priorities of fish once you see what's possible...keep in mind where the people posting are from though as Texas water is different than Ohio water...even Northern Ohio is different than Central Ohio for that matter.

Has soil and water been out? Where will the water come from? Has watershed been calculated? Budget? What will the pond be used for other than fishing? Why so deep? Do you want a natural looking pond with weeds or more of a swimming pool look? Do you want something that requires a lot of management or more of a set it and fish it type pond? What are your goals for the fishing...trophy, food, or just fun catchable size fish?

Unless you have very deep pockets, forage fish 1 year before predators, be patient (I can't stress this enough) and you'll be ahead at year 3. Avoid crappie unless they're personally a high priority. Aerators usually aren't required in a properly built pond. They do have benefits but this usually isn't an issue the first couple of years.

I think Fishman is up your way now...he may be able to offer some local insight.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

[email protected], Great questions and advice. My 1/2 acre pond is 16' deep but just in an area in front of the dock. That was just for a diving board to be mounted on the dock.(which I haven't done yet).The rest of the pond is approx 10' with fairly steep slopes.

But as my sons have grown older (over 21), priorties have changed from more of a swimming pond to a fishing pond. We still swim in it but they fish a lot more. (still c&r except a few times a year).

One question for you, Will black and white crappies reproduce together? I have approx 30 black crappies and one 17"+ white crappie in the pond.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

It's possible, for them to hybridize, slightly more likely in a pond than a lake but they typically spawn at different temps. Hybrid crappie are sold commercially in some states.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks, Haven't caught a small crappie in the pond yet but the black crappies are pushing 13" now. We will be taking some out this fall.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I have two smallies in with my largemouth. My pond produced at least 1 meanmouth that I know of and it looked very healthy. I don't know if producing a meanmouth is more or less likely than a hybrid crappie. I'm not even sure I'd recognize a hybrid crappie if I saw it.


----------

